# help me decide, (bell blazing project)



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i had a go a couple of seasons ago making bell blazing blizzards, i had a super snow blizzard female that i had bred with one of my raptors and i got no trempers from the pairing, so the year after i made snows het blizzard and bell using her and a striped bell, then i got short on space and sold the female to a guy i know, then later i sold the hets i made to concentrate on other stuff (radars)
anyway, the guy i sold the super snow blizzard to has one of her daughters , a snow blizzard poss het bell that he's going to give me, because i said i fancied having another go at the project 
i can't decide if i should try and get a double het bell/blizz enigma off steve sykes (geckosetc) or if it would be better to get some cool genetics in there from the start, i have a radar enigma male and if i used him i'd get snows and normals het eclipse bell and blizzard plus the enigma gene in there too, i could also get bells of the above if the female proves out, but no bell balazing blizzards
or if i bought a double het enigma male i "COULD" get bbb's this year
what would you guys do?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Isn't Steve selling full BBBs this year? I thought he was releasing a few?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

not adults, not males and not for the june hamm, i'm actualuy 3rd on the waiting list for a bbb from him but he isn't releasing any just yet


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> not adults, not males and not for the june hamm, i'm actualuy 3rd on the waiting list for a bbb from him but he isn't releasing any just yet


Ahh, I spoke to him about them last year and he "guessed" they would be available.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Thinking about it, knowing the likelyhood of dropping on a full BBB, could you get hold of a Vell het Blizzard? Prove out the poss het straight away?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've been looking for one that's available, obviously i'd need a male but as of yet i've not seen any
ken at homegrown had one as one of his breeders, a bell het blizzard, but he seems to have given up as his website isn't working any more, 

i'm swaying towards using my radar enigma as that will get the genetics in place for various morphs that haven't been made yet, bell DB's darth bells SBBBEE's SSBBBEE's, then when i get a female bbb from geckosetc i'll maybe have a male snow enigma het bell blizzard and eclipse ready for her,


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i've been looking for one that's available, obviously i'd need a male but as of yet i've not seen any
> ken at homegrown had one as one of his breeders, a bell het blizzard, but he seems to have given up as his website isn't working any more,
> 
> i'm swaying towards using my radar enigma as that will get the genetics in place for various morphs that haven't been made yet, bell DB's darth bells SBBBEE's *SSBBBEE*'s, then when i get a female bbb from geckosetc i'll maybe have a male snow enigma het bell blizzard and eclipse ready for her,


Quite an aim


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

boywonder said:


> i've been looking for one that's available, obviously i'd need a male but as of yet i've not seen any
> ken at homegrown had one as one of his breeders, a bell het blizzard, but he seems to have given up as his website isn't working any more,
> 
> i'm swaying towards using my radar enigma as that will get the genetics in place for various morphs that haven't been made yet, bell DB's darth bells SBBBEE's SSBBBEE's, then when i get a female bbb from geckosetc i'll maybe have a male snow enigma het bell blizzard and eclipse ready for her,


 

Ken moved abroad last year and is no longer trading, I bought quite a lot from him! 
he also used to collect stuff from Hamm for me, he was a good chap.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Ken moved abroad last year and is no longer trading, I bought quite a lot from him!
> he also used to collect stuff from Hamm for me, he was a good chap.


he brought my blood hypo and some het radars back a couple of seasons ago, he is a good chap, i agree with you there he didn't even charge me any money to do it

was it spain he moved to?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Quite an aim


i like a challenge :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Not sure where he went! it could have been Spain!, victor from Dullwich geckos told me he`d gone when I mentioned he wasnt answering my emails,
I did look out for him at Hamm in March but didnt see him,
he used to share a part of the table with Steve sykes when he went to sell some of his stuff!, Steve said he hadnt seen him either, 
also Steve had no really high end leos for sale in March!, just lower end cheaper stuff, apart from what had been pre ordered, I didnt see any BBBs at all.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i had a go a couple of seasons ago making bell blazing blizzards, i had a super snow blizzard female that i had bred with one of my raptors and i got no trempers from the pairing, so the year after i made snows het blizzard and bell using her and a striped bell, then i got short on space and sold the female to a guy i know, then later i sold the hets i made to concentrate on other stuff (radars)
> anyway, the guy i sold the super snow blizzard to has one of her daughters , a snow blizzard poss het bell that he's going to give me, because i said i fancied having another go at the project
> i can't decide if i should try and get a double het bell/blizz enigma off steve sykes (geckosetc) or if it would be better to get some cool genetics in there from the start, i have a radar enigma male and if i used him i'd get snows and normals het eclipse bell and blizzard plus the enigma gene in there too, i could also get bells of the above if the female proves out, but no bell balazing blizzards
> or if i bought a double het enigma male i "COULD" get bbb's this year
> what would you guys do?


Hey up fella, your plan sounds like a good one to use your current male. Plenty in the mix! Thought about going this route myself but changed tack slightly.....
Good luck whatever route you take.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Hey up fella, your plan sounds like a good one to use your current male. Plenty in the mix! Thought about going this route myself but changed tack slightly.....
> Good luck whatever route you take.


geting plenty in the mix was my exact thought too. i got the blizzard on saturday and she's ovulating, i'm going to give her a few weeks to settle in and then i'll introduce her to my radar enigma, 

i got an email yesterday from steve sykes saying he'd hatched another bbb and expected more very soon, so i may be able to get one in september:2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys should have some great hatchlings coming, i'll be keeping an eye on you :whistling2:


----------

